# Marathon Oil release, Texas City



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Does anyone have any credible information on the recent accidental release from Marathon Oil? What time frame it occurred, substances, clean up of affected surfaces, etc?


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Why do you want to know?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Just call them. They will surely tell you everything you want to know.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I am also interested in what happened and to the extent of the release. It is my understanding that it has effected peoples houses, cars and boats in Tiki, but dont know about bayou vista etc

Thanks

Capt Thomas


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Man, that sux


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Texxan1 said:


> It is my understanding that it has effected peoples houses, cars and boats in Tiki, but dont know about bayou vista etc
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Capt Thomas


Not possible.


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm in Tiki, and heard about the release, some cars rusting, but do not have any other info.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Charlie posted alittle info on the other thread...#10
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=499856


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Mad Mike said:


> Not possible.





Goags said:


> Charlie posted alittle info on the other thread...#10
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=499856


 :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Mad Mike said:


> Not possible.


Redfish555

Here ya go

Marathon had a release Thurs. night. Several residents found brown spots/stains on their houses/boats/cars. Marathon was contacted. Samples were taken. And they will get back to us, on how to remove. We were advised do not try to clean/remove spots/stain it may do more harm than good. If you find these spots contact Marathon, Keith Hightower or TH[email protected] or contact Tiki ofc. 
This e-mail has been sent to you by Village of Tiki Island. To maximize their communication with you, you may be receiving this e-mail in addition to a phone call with the same message. If you wish to discontinue this service, please inform Village of Tiki Island either IN PERSON, by US MAIL, or by TELEPHONE at 409-935-1427 or REPLY TO THIS EMAIL​


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Mad Mike said:


> Why do you want to know?


Affected assets.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes. I was in Tomball visiting for a wedding at the time and I had a door ding on my truck that wasn't there prior to the festivities afterward. I'm goin to give this Hightower fella a call. Thanks for the info.


----------



## eric5678 (Sep 12, 2010)

cat cracker "sheared apart a the weld seam" and released process components.

The article says light ends and heavy ends.

Man, I'm glad I don't have to go out there anymore.

http://www.galvestondailynews.com/news/local_news/article_89e6abe4-d1f8-11e2-9183-001a4bcf6878.html


----------



## Lawson4x454 (Jan 4, 2013)

Was Bayou Vista affected?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Winds were out of the North during the time of the release. I looked around at my house, boat and trucks and didn't see anything other than the usual salt, dirt and seagull poop.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Slurry....a black oily substance.......2 AM TIL 4 AM Friday morning
Wind was out of the north and blew towards tiki....not b vista
Release was in the 900 block of loop 197 south...........pm as needed


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

doesn't sound like BV was involved so thats good

sucks for you tiki guys though

Look it over carefully

Now as for Mike!!!!!!!!! Pay attention youngun lol


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

My car and my Tiki house are ruined by this release, when the sirens went off, I took my family and the chirrens to the County Health Center to get evaluated. 
They said the chirrens are fine and the car needs a wash job. They may have said the car is fine and the chirrens need a wash job, I gets confused sometimes.
Tony Buzbee came to my house and wanted me to sign a paper to sue Amoco/BP/Marathon for 15 million dollars. 
I says bring it on!!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

donf said:


> My car and my Tiki house are ruined by this release, when the sirens went off, I took my family and the chirrens to the County Health Center to get evaluated.
> They said the chirrens are fine and the car needs a wash job. They may have said the car is fine and the chirrens need a wash job, I gets confused sometimes.
> Tony Buzbee came to my house and wanted me to sign a paper to sue Amoco/BP/Marathon for 15 million dollars.
> I says bring it on!!


I shouldn't admit it but that there is FUNNY!


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

If the cat had ruptured, you wouldn't be here talking about dirty cars. We would be talking about lots of dead bodies and millions in damage.


----------



## eric5678 (Sep 12, 2010)

Ya if the main column lit off there'd be trouble for sure, but just because something in the cat cracker breaks doesn't mean the unit's cratered.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

The nut cracker is the real worrysome part.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

growing up my dad was a welder at shell dpmc, i dont know how many times him telling mom, " the catcrackers down "


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Marathon*

The jokes are funny but you don't realize how close they come to some serious *****, it easily could have leveled that plant.

As far as Tiki goes, there is enough oil out here for Marathon to set up an office in the Tiki Plaza to handle claims, it should be open tomorrow. Gater


----------



## Texas Tea (Jun 12, 2006)

Keith and another Marathon rep (didn't get her name) were out assessing damage Sunday morning. They told me that adjusters were coming out that afternoon. I haven't heard back from them but I'm sure they have their hands full.

Thanks for the info gater. I could tell by the lady's reaction to my questions that it was a pretty serious problem.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> I shouldn't admit it but that there is FUNNY!


I admit it. I was laughing hard at that one. Thanks donf.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

gater said:


> The jokes are funny but you don't realize how close they come to some serious *****, it easily *could have leveled that plant.*
> 
> As far as Tiki goes, there is enough oil out here for Marathon to set up an office in the Tiki Plaza to handle claims, it should be open tomorrow. Gater


But it didnt...so count your blessings and move on with life instead of being an angry old man. Sheesh.

You did choose to live close to a plant.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

SaltyTX said:


> But it didnt...so count your blessings and move on with life instead of being an angry old man. Sheesh.
> 
> You did choose to live close to a plant.


We did choose to live here. It doesn't give Marathon, Valero, Dow, etc. the right to spew hydrocarbons on top of us and our property-which is why they are taking responsibility to clean it up. My neighbor checked my boat and it is covered in brown gooey spots. I'll be down this weekend to check the rest of the property and will handle it with Marathon to get it all cleaned up.

Anybody know the hours their new Tiki office is open?

PS-I'm only angry if they don't clean it up, but I don't think that will be the case.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm sure there is some lawsuit already filed that people that didn't have any damage can join. Take advantage of those greedy oil companies. :sarcasm:


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

bobbyoshay said:


> I'm sure there is some lawsuit already filed that people that didn't have any damage can join. Take advantage of those greedy oil companies. :sarcasm:


I'm personally not interested in suing anybody unless they don't take care of their responsibilities. Thus far, at least from what neighbors have told me, they are taking responsibility. That's all I ask.

I would not be surprised if some bottom feeder trial lawyer isn't going door to door, though. I fully expect my mailbox will be loaded with attorney solicitations over the next few weeks/months, just like it was after Ike.

BUT, is it somehow wrong to think a refinery should not rain hydrocarbons on one's hard earned property?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

From what i have read they are taking care if it. If a lawsuit was already filed that would indicate that it was done prior to giving the company a chance to fix the problems. Very similar to Galveston jumping on the BP settlement even though it wasn't affected.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Marathon*



SaltyTX said:


> But it didnt...so count your blessings and move on with life instead of being an angry old man. Sheesh.
> 
> You did choose to live close to a plant.


Who's angry, I was stating how close they came to a more serious mess meaning fire or explosion. Yes I have oil on two of our vehicles am I mad about it, no. Marathon has been more than helpful in taking care of people's property and making it right. And yes I choose to live where I am at but I don't consider 5+ miles from that plant to be close. Gater


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope the nobody gets cancer from this little 2 am Oops!


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

bobbyoshay said:


> From what i have read they are taking care if it. If a lawsuit was already filed that would indicate that it was done prior to giving the company a chance to fix the problems. Very similar to
> 
> Lots of tough talk from someone who isn't affected. I know of no lawsuits filed and neither do you. The reality is a bunch of us earn our livings from the oil and gas industry either directly or indirectly. I have neighbors that work at Marathon and they have stuff on their boats and homes as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

I just got off the phone with Marathon. I was told an adjuster will contact me today or tomorrow.

An office to handle claims has been leased at Tiki Plaza and will be set up by the end of the week.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

My adjuster comes today. The boat and house are covered with brown spots. They are mostly 1/8-1/4" in diameter and cover the entire boat and primarily the windward side of the house.

Chickenboy lure for size reference only 

I'm pretty bummed about it because I have always kept my boat in top shape and nobody ever believes me when I say it's a '99 model. I sure hope they can get it back to its original condition, as well as the house.


----------



## want2Bfishing (Feb 6, 2010)

How did the brown spots get on the inside of the people boats.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Somehow just heard about this and our house, boat and everything else outside is covered in brown spots. I'll be contacting Marathon tomorrow. Wife is already trying to decide what color our new siding will be. :rotfl:


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

want2Bfishing said:


> How did the brown spots get on the inside of the people boats.


I can only assume that the release created a mist of hydrocarbons that settled in on people's property. My boat is under a deck/boat house like most boats on Tiki and it is covered. The starboard side of my boat faces Marathon, but I'm still on an interior canal.

I wiped a small area with Simple Green and it did nothing. I'm worried that the porous gel coat has "soaked" the hydrocarbons in and it will take some harsh compounding to get it out.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

The more I look around, the more I see. What a mess. It will be interesting to see what they do because it will be impossible to clean it all up.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Tony Buzbee's on it already. Suits have been filed.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I got nothing, middle of the island west bay side, is it concentrated to a certain area of the island? Maybe I need to look closer


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> I got nothing, middle of the island west bay side, is it concentrated to a certain area of the island? Maybe I need to look closer


I'm one of the canals closest to the refinery in question. We can see them at night. The adjuster today said it was the old Marathon plant, not their new acquisition of the BP plant. Can anyone verify?


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

That is correct...i was working directly across.the street at the time of the incident


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

My understanding it will eat thru a roof, any clue what the stuff is?


----------



## mlpittman (Jul 13, 2013)

*Tiki Island Boat Cleaning*

Marathon has set up an office at TIKI PLAZA @ TIKI ISLAND to handle any claims associated with the accidental release in early June.
Contact them to have our Assets clened up by a professional company . 
Choose who you want to do the work from their APPROVED LIST but make sure you do your research and choose a reputable INSURED BOAT CLEANING COMPANY.
MP


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Had a very bad day with Marathon's release and their chosen cleaning contractor today. I will be making another phone call first thing Monday morning to explore my options at this point.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Jeff they are open today I think


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Marathon*



jeffscout said:


> Had a very bad day with Marathon's release and their chosen cleaning contractor today. I will be making another phone call first thing Monday morning to explore my options at this point.


They are open 7 days a week. Discuss doing it yourself. I think they are paying $300 per floor including ground level. Gater


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> My understanding it will eat thru a roof, any clue what the stuff is?


Google FCCU slurry + Heavy Cycle oil.

In the grab bag of things they could have sprayed out of a piece of pipe in an oil refinery its pretty tame stuff. Messy but not overly lethal. ( If it'll tear your roof up you've got a pansy of a roof. Heck its danged near that same stuff they make shingles with)

I'm not there to see it and not doubting yall but I'm flat out amazed that stuff made it to Tiki. That baffles me , honestly.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Google FCCU slurry + Heavy Cycle oil.
> 
> In the grab bag of things they could have sprayed out of a piece of pipe in an oil refinery its pretty tame stuff. Messy but not overly lethal. ( If it'll tear your roof up you've got a pansy of a roof. Heck its danged near that same stuff they make shingles with)
> 
> I'm not there to see it and not doubting yall but I'm flat out amazed that stuff made it to Tiki. That baffles me , honestly.


Marathon set up shop on the island for reason, the roof thing was just a rumor. They have cleaning crews all over the island like ants, so it's real.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

gater said:


> They are open 7 days a week. Discuss doing it yourself. I think they are paying $300 per floor including ground level. Gater


I'm back in Sugar Land today. $300 a floor was a joke for me. I had about ten people there for 5 hours plus a JLG yesterday and they didn't put a dent in it. That's 50 man hours plus equipment. Even my adjuster told me he understood why I wouldn't accept the payout.

On top of the time and effort yesterday, it either isn't coming off or they did a terrible job and milked the clock. On top of that, I left Sugar Land bright and early to be there for my 8:00AM appointment and they didn't start work until 10:30. :hairout:

It was not a good start to the cleaning, and I'll discuss it with them tomorrow. I will not make another special trip for cleaning, though. They can clean it while I'm not there and I will inspect it on my schedule. I learned that one yesterday. :hairout:


----------



## mlpittman (Jul 13, 2013)

*Boat and Asset Cleaning*

You should just contact Marathon again, i think that's correct they said they'd be open 7days since many folks only come down on weekends.
Check the contractor list again, they have added some new reputable companies to the list. 
As always - do you homework, find someone qualified to do the job you need cleaned.
Marathon seems to be doing all they can to please the residents of the island. IMHO.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

mlpittman said:


> You should just contact Marathon again, i think that's correct they said they'd be open 7days since many folks only come down on weekends.
> Check the contractor list again, they have added some new reputable companies to the list.
> As always - do you homework, find someone qualified to do the job you need cleaned.
> Marathon seems to be doing all they can to please the residents of the island. IMHO.


It's not the boat, it's the house. To my knowledge, ServPro is the only company contracted to clean houses.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

The boat and vehicle cleaners did a great job. We were very disappointed with the house cleaning effort. The Servpro person told us to call Marathon back and they'd "make it right". We'll see.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*House*



jeffscout said:


> It's not the boat, it's the house. To my knowledge, ServPro is the only company contracted to clean houses.


From the neighbors I talked to the $300 a floor was ok with them. For a two story home they are getting $900.00.

The thing I don't like about ServePro is that they are only spot cleaning so depending on the material and color you and end up with a noticable mess. They are trying to do the right thing but in some case it might be best to leave it alone.

If you can't get any satifaction through GRS call Marathon, they want to make it right. I heard before I left town Thursday that they are having some issues with composite decking and the material is not coming off. They are trying to decide what route to go and may end up replacing a few decks.

Did anyone else get a letter from Buzbee or attend his meeting Thursday night.

Gater


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

I didn't know anything about the meeting but would love a recap if anyone has one. I heard he sent letters to some residents as well but I didn't get one of those, either.


----------

